# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Προσάραξη Φ/Γ KLAIPEDA SPIRIT στην Κόρινθο

## Natsios

Σε αμμώδη αβαθή εντός του λιμένα της Κορίνθου προσάραξε τη Δευτέρα το βράδυ, κατά τη διαδικασία χειρισμών απόπλου, το Φ/Γ «KLAIPEDA SPIRIT» σημαίας Αγίου Βικεντίου, με πλήρωμα 16 αλλοδαπούς (όλοι καλά στην υγεία τους).
Το Φ/Γ επρόκειτο να αποπλεύσει από το λιμάνι της Κορίνθου με προορισμό τον λιμένα Πειραιά με υπόλοιπο φορτίου ξυλείας.
Από την προσάραξη δεν αναφέρθηκε εισροή υδάτων και δεν παρατηρήθηκε ρύπανση της θάλασσας, ενώ σε εξέλιξη ήταν οι προσπάθειες αποκόλλησης με τη συνδρομή του Ρ/Κ «ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ 4» Ν.Π.2793. 
Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Κορίνθου απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του μέχρι επιθεωρήσεώς του και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα. 

Πηγη: www.naftemporiki.gr

----------


## Natsios

Δεν κατάφερε να αποκολληθεί το Φ/Γ «KLAIPEDA SPIRIT» σημαίας Αγίου Βικεντίου το οποίο προσάραξε τη Δευτέρα το βράδυ σε αμμώδη αβαθή εντός του λιμένα Κορίνθου, κατά τη διαδικασία χειρισμών απόπλου.
Στις προσπάθειες αποκόλλησης συνέδραμε το Ρ/Κ «ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ 4» Ν.Π.2793, χωρίς επιτυχία, ενώ στο λιμάνι της Κορίνθου έχει φθάσει το ρυμουλκό σκάφος «EKΤΩΡ» και αναμένετο να αρχίσουν εκ νέου προσπάθειες αποκόλλησης. 
Το Φ/Γ πλοίο, με πλήρωμα 16 αλλοδαπούς, επρόκειτο να αποπλεύσει από το λιμάνι της Κορίνθου με προορισμό τον λιμένα Πειραιά με υπόλοιπο φορτίου ξυλείας.

πηγη: www.naftemporiki.gr

----------


## blueseacat

Από το zougla.gr -  Τετάρτη, 22 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010, 10:48 

                      Το φορτηγό πλοίο *«KLAIPEDA SPIRIT»*, με σημαία Αγίου Βικεντίου και  φορτωμένο ξυλεία, που προσάραξε στα αμμώδη αβαθή του λιμένα Κορίνθου  προχθές το βράδυ, δεν κατόρθωσε να αποκολληθεί ακόμα παρά τις  προσπάθειες που έγιναν τόσο με ίδια μέσα του πλοίου όσο και με τη  βοήθεια του σκάφους «¶ρτεμις». 

Στο λιμάνι της Κορίνθου έχει φτάσει το ρυμουλκό σκάφος «Έκτωρ» και  αναμένεται σήμερα να ξεκινήσουν εκ νέου οι προσπάθειες αποκόλλησης. 

Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι έχει απαγορευτεί ο απόπλους του «KLAIPEDA SPIRIT»,  μέχρι να εξεταστεί και να λάβει πιστοποιητικό από τον νηογνώμονα.

----------


## Leo

> Από το zougla.gr - Τετάρτη, 22 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010, 10:48 
> 
> Το φορτηγό πλοίο *«KLAIPEDA SPIRIT»*, με σημαία Αγίου Βικεντίου και φορτωμένο ξυλεία, που προσάραξε στα αμμώδη αβαθή του λιμένα Κορίνθου ........................... 
> 
> *Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι έχει απαγορευτεί ο απόπλους του «KLAIPEDA SPIRIT», μέχρι να εξεταστεί και να λάβει πιστοποιητικό από τον νηογνώμονα*.


Η μαγεία του να είσαι ΑΡΧΗ (εξουσία), εδώ τραβάνε και δεν ξεκολλάει, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους λεει.... 

Σοβαρευτείτεεεεεε, εξετάστε αν είναι ασφαλές να αποκολληθεί χωρίς να κάνει ρύπανση, χωρίς να έχει ρήγμα και βουλιάξει λίγο πάρα πέρα και αφήστε την απαγόρευση απόπλου που είναι αυτονόητη. Αμέσως να νήψετε τας χείρας σας....

----------


## renion

> Η μαγεία του να είσαι ΑΡΧΗ (εξουσία), εδώ τραβάνε και δεν ξεκολλάει, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους λεει.... 
> 
> Σοβαρευτείτεεεεεε, εξετάστε αν είναι ασφαλές να αποκολληθεί χωρίς να κάνει ρύπανση, χωρίς να έχει ρήγμα και βουλιάξει λίγο πάρα πέρα και αφήστε την απαγόρευση απόπλου που είναι αυτονόητη. Αμέσως να νήψετε τας χείρας σας....


..........σαφεστατος.... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

